# 23 July Lidl Pressure Washers



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Lidl will be having their Pressure Washers back in stock on 23 July.
At £39.99 with a pretty good reputation according to many on DW.

:detailer:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Any links or pics, specs ?
Good looking out


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/offerdate.htm?offerdate=32943


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

the specs on that look pretty good and its got a 3year warranty ! im looking at a nilfisk c100 but im wondering if this is now a contender especially with that warranty its got to be pretty good or they wouldnt offer it !


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> the specs on that look pretty good and its got a 3year warranty ! im looking at a nilfisk c100 but im wondering if this is now a contender especially with that warranty its got to be pretty good or they wouldnt offer it !


I dont know about this model but bought one of theirs 10 - 15 yr ago and it still works fine. Never needed any work done. Sort of wishing I had not bought a Nilfisk C130 in June. I couldnt get the car spray and deck washer for my old one. So gave it to family and bought at Jubilee Argos Sale.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah the only thing im a bit worried about is accesories for the lidl one - that and actually gettting hold of one !


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Nice little machine our karcher is playing up.
Dose anyone know if the connections are the same ?


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Do a search. Some guys where posting lidl fitment compatability chart. Esp for snow guns. No it is not the same as karcher. Nor the same as Aldi. If you cant search it out then post a Lidl washer compat thread in the Power washer section. Im sure the guys will notice it and pop up. There is plenty of time before they go on sale. Rib


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Can't go wrong at that price with 3 yr warranty


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

Im going to buy one of these for what id need it for but wondering if and how i could fit a snowfoam attachment to it?


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

georgey2011 said:


> Im going to buy one of these for what id need it for but wondering if and how i could fit a snowfoam attachment to it?


read the thread. I already said you can fit snow foam unit to it. There is a Section for pressure washers etc. do a search.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

i am going to get one as a back up to my petrol one, and for using when i wash later at night, as the petrol one is a little loud. worth a punt at 40 squid.


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Just picked mine up. Will open the badboy in a bit


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

The 60 piece socket set at forty quid looks decent too, single hex sockets are the way forward, think I may pick up the lidl pw

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

I bought one a couple of months ago and bought a snow foam lance from AB direct if I remember right it uses a kew/alto fitting


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Just picked one up from lidl on dura street in Dundee, plenty still there, there's a bottle attachment with it, will it just be a detergent bottle or a foam lance?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

^Its a detergent bottle. Probably alright for what we use it for (applying an even coat of snowfoam). It wont give you the thick white snow that a £50 foam lance will, but then the air doesnt exactly add to the cleaning power does it?! :thumb:

Would love to hear how people get on with this!


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

Guys any view on the Lidl vs Nilfisk C110 ?

Especially after this :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=273905

I think I should forget the C110 and just get the Lidl one.


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll unbox mine in a wee bit and take some pics and do a wee description


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Wanted one myself,wasn't any left when I went yesterday


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Trying to write a little piece on this on my phone but tapatalk is being arsey with my pics, will get the laptop out later and do it properly using that


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

You gotta be quick when buying these Lidl washers - usually on release day.

I remember popping in to my local store at opening time and finding four peeps at the tills primed and ready to buy their pressure washers.

I ended up buying a battered up boxed version at 8:10am


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

How did you get on with it tips? Anything worth noting on it?


----------



## matttnt1 (Nov 29, 2011)

ribvanrey said:


> Do a search. Some guys where posting lidl fitment compatability chart. Esp for snow guns. No it is not the same as karcher. Nor the same as Aldi. If you cant search it out then post a Lidl washer compat thread in the Power washer section. Im sure the guys will notice it and pop up. There is plenty of time before they go on sale. Rib


Struggling to find this any info on this, can anyone post a link to it?

I have bought the Lidl pressure washer (boxed as a 'Parkside Pressure Washers PHD 100 A1') and I'm looking for a snow foam attachment; the detergent nozzle included is abysmal.

Does anyone know the fitment for a snow foam nozzle? I'm reading conflicting reports of either Karcher or Lavor.

Cheers


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Would like one of these, bet they're all gone now though. How do you know when they're going to release more etc?


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

They email me


----------



## Nasir (Jul 28, 2012)

Are these reliable pressure washers? Do they foam up well with a lance and snow foam?


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Nasir said:


> Are these reliable pressure washers? Do they foam up well with a lance and snow foam?


Why not read the thread mate?


----------



## sam bignell (Apr 4, 2009)

Could someone point me in the direction of the adaptor for a lance please


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Try any of the traders. Can't show favouritism. Beside the Sections there are icons for the traders who pay to support DW. Click on one or go to and ask for opinions on *Tools -Machine polishers, Pressure Washers, Detailing Equipment & Microfiber *

There is also a Group Buy here... The Autobrite Direct HD Foam Lance Group Buy Continues. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=80


----------

